# French Alps



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

BRIANCON....Parking outside one of the old "Portes" at Briancon is a pay park but between 7pm and 8am is free and to quote the tourist cabin "You may park overnight but only for one night".

The town is well worth a visit. Tourist trap.


COL de LAUTERET..after leaving Briancon heading North. Lauteret is the "high spot" of the route. Good free parking outside the tourist shops and then over the the road is a large area used by many many vans for overnighting.

nobby


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

in direction of Grenoble there are cc. parking places with service in 
Les deux Alpes and l´Alpe d´Huez on the other side of the valley, but not when Tour de France are there...

leduc from Bavaria


----------

